# Help with driving with UberX



## GRNGO (Dec 31, 2021)

I have recently moved to a new city. About 2 weeks ago, I chatted with Uber to change my city. That has been done. I have uploaded all of my new documents to show my new city and that I am legal to drive here. All of my documents are approved and the new background check is also approved.

When I try to go online, it only allows me to drive deliveries (which I don't do) and does not show UberX. I have previously used UberX in my old city without issues.

I have chatted with support 4 times this morning and all they say is they "fixed the issue and log out and log in and it will be fixed", then they end the chat. Obviously, I logged out and back in and nothing. App is up to date and everything is approved. Why can I not drive UberX?

It is also odd that when I click the "sign up to drive UberX" button (as if I am adding a new vehicle), it is asking for documents from my old state, but Uber swears that they have updated my city.

Uber was no help, so I am hoping that someone here can help.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Delete Uber app and download again.


----------



## GRNGO (Dec 31, 2021)

haji said:


> Delete Uber app and download again.


Tried that. Still nothing


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Not likely anyone here can help. Search for the closest GREEN LIGHT HUB to you. That is an in-person location for Uber, and staff can often fix stuff like what you are experiencing when the monkeys on the chat line cannot.


----------



## GRNGO (Dec 31, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Not likely anyone here can help. Search for the closest GREEN LIGHT HUB to you. That is an in-person location for Uber, and staff can often fix stuff like what you are experiencing when the monkeys on the chat line cannot.


Thanks! I had no idea that was a thing. I have an appointment Monday. Thanks again!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

GRNGO said:


> Tried that. Still nothing


I had to call 4 times


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

It may be that your car doesn't qualify for UberX in your new market. 

I used to live in the Washington DC area. It was D.C., MD & VA.

I had an old car that would qualify for UberX in VA & DC but if I was in MD it could only do UberEats.


----------



## Cinnamondriver (1 mo ago)

Just curious was your issue ever resolved?
I'm not getting any pings and i'm a brand new uber driver with all the required docs and approvals done, uber x in my city in montreal.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cinnamondriver said:


> Just curious was your issue ever resolved?
> I'm not getting any pings and i'm a brand new uber driver with all the required docs and approvals done, uber x in my city in montreal.


Is your vehicle showing up on the passenger app is available?


----------



## Cinnamondriver (1 mo ago)

How do I verify that.
I’d Im logged in as the driver. I have to have a friend log on near me to see if an Uber x appears. ?

also don’t I have to order the Uber in order to see if it appears ?

how would I know if it is my Uber x ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cinnamondriver said:


> How do I verify that.
> I’d Im logged in as the driver. I have to have a friend log on near me to see if an Uber x appears. ?
> 
> also don’t I have to order the Uber in order to see if it appears ?
> ...


Download the passenger app if you haven't already and go in like you're going to order a ride. Enter and address such as your home and click on Uber X but don't actually order the ride. Once you click on Uber X it'll bring up a map of all the cars around you and if you zoom in the blue dot should be on your car. if there's no car under the Blue Dot you're not showing up is available


----------



## Cinnamondriver (1 mo ago)

Thank you. I will try it !!!


----------



## Cinnamondriver (1 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> Is your vehicle showing up on the passenger app is available?


Just sending an image. I am at winners. Is the closest Uber x the blue dot ? Cause that would be my parked car.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cinnamondriver said:


> Just sending an image. I am at winners. Is the closest Uber x the blue dot ? Cause that would be my parked car.
> View attachment 688008


That blue dot is representing you but you as a passenger. So if you were to order that's where they would send the car to pick you up. Do you see any cars on the map at all? There should be a little car icons, including yours. It appears your vehicle is not showing up. It should show a little car icon with the blue dot on top of it if your vehicle was showing up as available


----------



## Cinnamondriver (1 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> That blue dot is representing you but you as a passenger. So if you were to order that's where they would send the car to pick you up. Do you see any cars on the map at all? There should be a little car icons, including yours. It appears your vehicle is not showing up. It should show a little car icon with the blue dot on top of it if your vehicle was showing up as available


I see. It shows white cars. It seems not to show my car where the blue dot js. J’y says there are cars 3 and 4 minutes away. Obviously I am right there so it is not acknowledging my car as being available 

i have tried deleting the app. Resetting the options to just Uber rats etc and nothing changes.

one thing that Halle es is that I was not getting my background check finalized. It ha since apparently been finalized. But I have an email asking me to finalize a new one. Somebody decided to resend jt to me. I don’t know if that has triggered something whereby they think I have no background finalized

I’m so frustrated. It’s been since end of October I’ve been trying to drive. 

I have an appt again on Monday at the green hub but I am afraid nobody knows what the heck is erong as they have said they have escalated and it’s been a week of this if not more.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cinnamondriver said:


> I see. It shows white cars. It seems not to show my car where the blue dot js. J’y says there are cars 3 and 4 minutes away. Obviously I am right there so it is not acknowledging my car as being available
> 
> i have tried deleting the app. Resetting the options to just Uber rats etc and nothing changes.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the green light Hub is going to be your best option to getting it fixed. When you go in there I would just tell them that it appears your account didn't get transferred over to the new city properly. If you going to your document section is everything checked green approved? Or does anything say pending?


----------



## Cinnamondriver (1 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> Unfortunately the green light Hub is going to be your best option to getting it fixed. When you go in there I would just tell them that it appears your account didn't get transferred over to the new city properly. If you going to your document section is everything checked green approved? Or does anything say pending?


I never changed cities. I am just starting within the city I live in. All documents are good. Background check is good. Nothing is missing. So it’s not a matter of a city change. I haven’t even gotten one single ping for a ride. In more than ten days that my account is apparently up and running. Nothing is pending.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cinnamondriver said:


> I never changed cities. I am just starting within the city I live in. All documents are good. Background check is good. Nothing is missing. So it’s not a matter of a city change. I haven’t even gotten one single ping for a ride. In more than ten days that my account is apparently up and running. Nothing is pending.


They simply haven't set up your account correctly. they need to add uberX to your account


----------

